# Meguiars Tyre Gel



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

On someones blog they recommend Meguiars Tyre Gel. Thing is, there's only 1 review on Amazon and it isn't particularly good. Could that because his tyres were already in a bad state?

I think glossy tyres look good on a side profile, but it appears that many products might look good on application, but the effect fades VERY FAST.

I did have some spray on stuff from Wilko and it wasn't very good either. I got better results from wiping on my TurtleWax ICE polish.

Any recommendations? Or are they not worth bothering with? If the Meguiars is as good as the others, I may get that because I have an Amazon voucher.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

The meguairs tyre gel is vey good mate, I prepped a few cars for a show couple of weeks back and all of them like to use it and wanted me to use it on there cars for the show. It was the first time i had seen it but admit the results were very good it can be a bit messy on the hands though worth storing in a bag :thumb:
I use autosmart highstyle alot very good not overly shiny effect but thats just down to my preference but durability is very good :thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Others may not agree, but it's the amount you use and how you apply the product that make the best finish. You're after a nice clean, silky (not too glossy) finish. Making sure the tyres are clean to start of with is the most important thing, or you'll end up with a 'brownish' finish.

I've got the Megs stuff and find it quite good. Apply a thin, even layer of it first, and apply another coat depending of the type of finish you're after. I find one thin and even coat spot on:thumb:

Oh, yes, as above said it's quite messy stuff, defo keep in a bag as it leeks.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it, mostly because of the smell. It is a good product no doubt. Personally I prefer checmical guys tyre and trim gel. Find it lasts a big longer and isnt as "sticky"


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys...Megs gel ordered! :thumb:


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

I read a thread last night and a chap uses one coat of megs followed by one coat cg new look.

His tyres looked mint I must admit. 

Im very happy with the megs alone !


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I think that it's good stuff (and easily available)
As already mentioned, make sure that your tyres are nice and clean before applying, otherwise it doesn't last as long. I use a piece of sponge to wipe it on. 
Oh, and be aware of the common school boy error - (or maybe it's just me) - make sure that it's dry before you drive off, as you'll end up with black marks sprayed all up the sides of your car !!


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Recently bought some Megs Endurance gel and overall im quite impressed but ive just within the last week brought some as highstyle which ive heard good things about so looking forward to trying this out soonish.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I've used Meg's Tyre Gel with good results and typically find it's lasted well between fortnightly applications. Another product I tried recently was 'Berry Blast Endurance Gel' from Autobrite:-










Don't forget that with any tyre dressing the durability is as much down to the preparation work than the gel itself. I use a Meg's versa tyre brush with some apc to scrub the tyres clean.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the stuff. I just work it in with a foam applicator once. I find it gives me the perfect sheen. 

Only thing is, it gets messy. For this reason I'll be getting autosmart highstyle soon.


----------



## Tameo (Aug 20, 2010)

I have this and will be using for first time this friday, i got the dressing applicator also to make it easier will let you know what i think of it!! Glad i found out its messy will take care when using


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had decent results with the Megs and the applicator, I didn't find it messy in any way.

Just took my time, so that it didn't get messy.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i tend to apply it with a paint brush


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Davemm said:


> i tend to apply it with a paint brush


Thought £7 was a bit steep for a bit of shaped sponge!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

you use a little more on the first two tyres but after that there is a lot in the brush so you dont use quite so much, also found it easier to get into all parts of the tyre, but everyone does thigns differently


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to use a foam applicator pad. But i decided to get the Megs tyre applicator and im really glad i did. No more messy hands for me.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Recently bought some Megs Gold Class Endurance gel for the first time....the stuff is mint, I like it very much :thumb:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

been using this gel for a couple of years
but the thing with oil based tyre polish it's perfect and duriable for wet weather would last for weeks 
in my case its windy and sand get stuck to the gel. apply very thin layer. because when the tyre starts to heat-up there is a chance that the gel would be all over your car paint
 
hope you like the product


----------

